# Statutory Declaration from Dubai



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Dear My Friends, 

I am stuck with Statutory Declaration. I am not able to get experience letter from my current employer due to which i am planning to prepare declaration. 

Does any body have an idea from where to get the attestation or from to get the Affit Devit in Dubai.

Has some body has done within Dubai ?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I used Davidson Legal Consultants. They are based Shangri La Offices, off Sheikh Zayed Road. You can reach them on 04 343 8897.

I would suggest that you call first before you turn up. I had an appointment, which they managed to mess up completely.

They charge AED 100 per document but I got them to do 3 documents for AED 150. It's a good idea to try and negotiate as ultimately, you have to do the stat declaration and sign in front of them and they counter sign it for you. They won't actually write anything up for you.


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Great. Thanks what about the Affit Devit Paper, from where i can get it ? 

One more query, please i am not sure what should be the title of "" I have put it like this

STATUTORY DECLARATION

I am.


Rolls and responsibility:

my signature and oath commissioner signature

declaration is of two pages now. Is it OK ?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You only need to type the statutory declaration on a blank A4.

Make sure you include the reasons as to why you are unable to provide a reference letter from your employer.

With respects to role and responsibilities, I would advise that you go into as much detail as possible. 

If you send me a PM with your email address, I'll email you the template that I used.


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot.

here is my email address [SNIP]


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

zqureshi said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> here is my email address [SNIP]


Sent it. I've deleted your email address just to make sure that you do not get spammed.


----------



## sajidmib (Apr 20, 2009)

how can i PM u my email address where you can send me the template of Statutory Declaration in Dubai for Penal clearance the CO wants to knw that in Statutory Declaration as i already sent the PCC 6 months ago and where received.

also let me know what should i write and i shall take them straight away to Davidson legal consultants composed by me or they will write up..

thanks
sajjid at ymail dot com


----------



## sajidmib (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry to Ping you back please send me the statutory Declaration template for Dubai...thanks have provided my email address .... sajjid at ymail dot com


----------



## sajidmib (Apr 20, 2009)

*Statutory Declaration*



zqureshi said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> here is my email address [SNIP]


Please can u send me the same template for Dubai I need to make the same template for PCC that i have provided but they need this to declare that i have not visited the said countries before.

Please if you can email me the same template provided to you my moderator .. 


what about the Davidson legal consultant were you able to see them what charges did they ask and how was the experience how much time does it take for them to sign..


thanks

sajjid at ymail dot com :clap2:


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Extremely sorry for the late reply. Check your inbox for the template.

I did not go to Davendson. I did from Pakistan. You just to book an appointment, they have good services.


----------



## mustafaa (Jul 6, 2012)

*Statutory Declaration for ACS*

Hi All,
Can anyone send me the format for Statutory declaration. I have lodged ACS application and now they are asking me to provide the Statutory declaration for my Current employment. As there is no policy to provide service letter with detailed job description from my current employer, I sent them the reference letters from my colleagues but they are asking them to be in Statutory Declaration format.

I will be highly obliged if anyone can guide me the process and steps to get this Statutory declaration. I am working in Dubai.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Check Helen Methew lawyer in Dubai -> near Burjuman Mall. They do all attestations and stat. dec. Hope this helps


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi can any one help me with the SD format I do need a SD from my colleagues that can help me with my ACS lodging.

Really appreciate your help in advance.


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

*Can U plz share the SD format u Used!!!!*

Hi Mustafaa just saw ur below post n am facin a similar problem of providin SD from colleagues to prove my present employment.. did u find help on the same also if u did can u share wit me the SD format u used n whether it is accepted by ACS or not???
One more thing is the SD on plain A4 sheet or Stamp paper n from where did u get it attested in dubai??? 


Thanks for ur reply in advance 





mustafaa said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone send me the format for Statutory declaration. I have lodged ACS application and now they are asking me to provide the Statutory declaration for my Current employment. As there is no policy to provide service letter with detailed job description from my current employer, I sent them the reference letters from my colleagues but they are asking them to be in Statutory Declaration format.
> 
> I will be highly obliged if anyone can guide me the process and steps to get this Statutory declaration. I am working in Dubai.


----------



## mustafaa (Jul 6, 2012)

mimran said:


> Check Helen Methew lawyer in Dubai -> near Burjuman Mall. They do all attestations and stat. dec. Hope this helps


Thanks Imran.

Do you know how much do they charge, also if you can provide me their office number.


----------



## mustafaa (Jul 6, 2012)

korbie said:


> Hi Mustafaa just saw ur below post n am facin a similar problem of providin SD from colleagues to prove my present employment.. did u find help on the same also if u did can u share wit me the SD format u used n whether it is accepted by ACS or not???
> One more thing is the SD on plain A4 sheet or Stamp paper n from where did u get it attested in dubai???
> 
> 
> Thanks for ur reply in advance



Hi Kerbie,

I have not got any format till now. I believe the SD should be on stamp paper. I will try to get in touch with the lawyer as it is required to have a solicitor signature on the document.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

mustafaa said:


> Thanks Imran.
> 
> Do you know how much do they charge, also if you can provide me their office number.



Office number is +971-4-3525303
Hmlc-

They normally charge between 50-100 per document, but if you have in bulk you can negotiate. Probably if there is only 1 document they charge 150


----------



## korbie (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks for the reply mustafaa... if you do get any format's plz do share it in a PM with me would really be helpfull...


Thanks in advance 



mustafaa said:


> Hi Kerbie,
> 
> I have not got any format till now. I believe the SD should be on stamp paper. I will try to get in touch with the lawyer as it is required to have a solicitor signature on the document.


----------



## Salmanshazad (Jul 1, 2013)

zqureshi said:


> Extremely sorry for the late reply. Check your inbox for the template.
> 
> I did not go to Davendson. I did from Pakistan. You just to book an appointment, they have good services.


Hi, 
I am sending my document to ACS for assessment my consultant ask me to get the job description from my previous employer . But unfortunately my previous employer is closed down the company in recession. Now consultant ask me to give STATUTORY DECLARATION from any of my ex colleague. I dont know what to write and how should i start and what matter should be include . anybody can send me their real statutory declaration so i can edit for myself . please reply me at earliest as i am already very late to send my documents.
Regards
Salman
Dubai


----------



## Salmanshazad (Jul 1, 2013)

*Statutory declaration*

Hi, 
I am sending my document to ACS for assessment my consultant ask me to get the job description from my previous employer . But unfortunately my previous employer is closed down the company in recession. Now consultant ask me to give STATUTORY DECLARATION from any of my ex colleague. I dont know what to write and how should i start and what matter should be include . anybody can send me their real statutory declaration so i can edit for myself . please reply me at earliest as i am already very late to send my documents.
Regards
Salman
Dubai


----------



## jay.joshi.3 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Kindly send me the form as well*



Maz25 said:


> You only need to type the statutory declaration on a blank A4.
> 
> Make sure you include the reasons as to why you are unable to provide a reference letter from your employer.
> 
> ...


I AM IN THE SAME SITUATION AS MENTIONED ABOVE. I M IN UAE. IF YOU'RE STILL HERE THEN KINDLY SEND ME THE TEMPLATE. MY EMAIL ID IS [B]<SNIP>[/B]

Thnaks 
Jay

*Please don't personal information such as email addresses - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## sabarianar (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi,

Could you please share me the stat declaration format at *(deleted - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html)*
Regards,
Sabari

Did you read the previous post?

kaju/moderator


----------



## faiz.aql84 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi Maz25 ,

please can you send me the sample format on the following.

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
would appreciate your prompt response on same.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

faiz.aql84 said:


> Hi Maz25 ,
> 
> please can you send me the sample format on the following.
> 
> ...


You can download SD official form in WORD or PDF format and also other related information from https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Statutory-declarations/Pages/default.aspx

Follow the instructions provided to complete your declaration.


----------

